# racimg at all about hobbies in paw paw michigan



## ferroman51201 (Nov 17, 2009)

we welcome all racers to join us on Thursday night for oval racing, Friday night drag racing (bracket and index)
we are right off I-94 and surronded by a lot of places to eat for your convience, we are open 11:00 am Tue-Fri and 10:00 Saturday.
we are a full service hobby shop.
www.allabouthobbiesonline.com
if we get enough intrest we will also run racing in the mornings for those that workk 2nd and 3rd shift!


----------

